# Nissan Maxima '04 SE - Strange Whine (Video Included)



## battic (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey guys, been trying to figure out this sound for a while now and was wondering if anyone on here knew what it was. Saw some other posts about whines, but none were similar to this. It sounds like it is coming from the driver side wheel well. It is not constant, but I do hear it from time to time and it is very loud.


----------



## SAMG1972 (Mar 15, 2012)

wow i have the exact same noise i thought it was the alternator but then someone said it might be th idler pully i am getting that checked today possibly replaced. Have you had any feedback??


----------



## JFT (Nov 28, 2011)

I've heard that sound before. Might need to have the rack and pinion checked. See if that that's what it is.

Hope that works.


----------



## JFT (Nov 28, 2011)

I've heard that sound before. Might need to have the rack and pinion checked. See if that that's what it is.

Hope that works.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Remove the two drive belts from the engine to see if the whining sound goes away. If so, one of the external accessories may have a worn bearing.


----------

